# Registered Charity - how does it work



## Sumatra (19 Apr 2013)

Trying to get my head around this and I wonder if anyone could help.

Charity trip to a developing country. Basic rules are you pay €1,000 (payable to charity) for your flight, food, accommodation and you raise an extra €2,500 for the charity. Once you are in the country you do hands on volunteer work.

Charity is registerted in ROI but in their accounts I cant see any costings or deductions for admin, accountant fees, building rental, purchasing of flights etc. It worries me that there are no costs.

The proceeds are then transferred to a charity of the same name in the developing country and that is when I can't see how the transferred money is used.

I've always wanted to do voluntary work but I really hope the people I'm raising the money for are the ones to benefit and that it somehow doesn't line the pockets of someone who doesn't need it.

For: great cultural experience and an education, helping others, appreciation of life, feel good factor.
Against: Not sure how the money raised is really used. Feel good factor lessened by me questioning myself if there is a better way to do this.

Does anyone know how these charities work?


----------



## emeralds (19 Apr 2013)

Have you asked them for their accounts?


----------



## Sumatra (19 Apr 2013)

Thanks for your reply emeralds. I have their Irish accounts. Once the money leaves Ireland I don't know what happens it. Do you suggest I ask them for a copy of the accounts for the country they transfer the proceeds to?


----------



## Joe_90 (19 Apr 2013)

I assume that you have a full set of audited accounts.  I would have thought that your contributions would have been included in receipts and then the payment in expenditure. 

Do you have the breakdown of expenses, it's usually at the back.


----------



## Sumatra (22 Apr 2013)

Hi Joe, yes. Under administrative costs its €35 (thirty five Euro).


----------

